# What is MAP



## Kevinb (Jan 8, 2012)

Could someone tell me what MAP is?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

It's Athol Kay's plan to improve oneself. Found in Married Man's Sex Life or The Mindful Attraction Plan.

http://marriedmansexlife.com

Read Deejo's sticky thread at the top of this forum, too.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Kevinb (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

The MAP, as anchorwatch says, is from Athol Kay's book Married Man Sex Life Primer.

It is the acquisition of a set of attributes that are really common sense but it is amazing how many of us men fail to apply this common sense.

You'll have to read the book to get the full skinny but what it basically says is get into shape, dress well, be confident, get the best job you can etc.

As I say, common sense but it is amazing how many men get fat, lazy, dress sloppy, stagnate at work, play WOW all night and leave everything to the wife and then wonder why their trim, sexy, toned wife is making googly eyes at the neighbour who works out a bit and has his shet together.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Awesome book 10/10 from me.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

agree. Great book, was the 2x4 I really needed.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

great, great book.

Just know that it's the beginning of your journey, not the end.

With great power comes great responsibility.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

I agree. It's a long road. But worth it in the end. I learned much about me and my life. Then decided I needed a chance to change.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

FWIW, MAP stands for Male Action Plan (from MMSLP).


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

It's a big piece of folded paper that has towns, cities and different routes on it to take you from point A to point B and back.


----------

